# Beethoven's 9th and the Falling-Up Robot



## EVL (Apr 17, 2017)

Beethoven's 9th, fourth movement, an odd interpretation by Wendy Carlos, paired with a strange 6 foot robot trying to keep itself upright.






EVL


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2017)

...and succeeding rather well. Thanks. (Then followed by another electro-classical number!)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EVL said:


> Beethoven's 9th, fourth movement, an odd interpretation by Wendy Carlos, paired with a strange 6 foot robot trying to keep itself upright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing and welcome to TalkClassical.


----------

